# any one remember me??



## bill newton (Jan 7, 2011)

1966 -- 1968
first three trips to sea (engineer) were on the "city of port elizabeth" - next two were on the "empire star" - next two on the "colorado star" - i reached the dizzy heights of fourth engineer --- best days of my life!!!!(Smoke)(Whaaa)(Pint)(Pint)


----------

